# MK3 Alarm Bypass?



## DJMIKEMARTINI (Nov 15, 2010)

*MK3 Alarm Bypass? ***SOLVED****

First off I want to point out that I have searched high and low for an answer this problem and I can only find 1/2 the answer I need. 

1997 Jetta 2.0, PW/PL/PM

When I purchased the car two months ago and the door locks where broken (key cylenders frozen) We don't live in a bad area so not a big issue we just dont lock the doors untill I can fix. 

One day the alarm went off due to a dead battery. I took the door handle off and used a flat head to move the inner lock switch and that did not turn off the alarm, nor does it lock or unlock the doors (door locks still work from central switch on dash) I also tried to jump the two wires that goes to the lock switch with no luck. Nor does any of these opperations work from the passanger door. So I'm assuming there is a problem in the electrical system some where in the loop. 

So after recharging the battery I bypassed the double red wire pictured below by placing a 30A fuse in one end so I can start the car....









(I think this is the only picture on the web of the wire every one says to disco and jump)

Now after all that, I can start the car, but the Horn still goes off and the hazards flash. 

My question is, what else needs to be done to disable that portion of the alarm? And does anyone have a picture to post?


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

DJMIKEMARTINI said:


> First off I want to point out that I have searched high and low for an answer this problem and I can only find 1/2 the answer I need.
> 
> 1997 Jetta 2.0, PW/PL/PM
> 
> ...


try grounding the hood pin wire, and it shouldnt re-arm. Has anyone tried pulsing the arm/disarm wires in the driver kick panel yet?


----------



## imjayowen (Mar 9, 2009)

Around the headlight switch there is a black or silver (depending on year) box with two connectors. one is 12 pin and the other is like a 4 or 6, maybe two, I don't really remember. if you take the red from the one with less pins and connect it to the red/black on the 12 pin and then leave the rest of them disconnected it will bypass the alar


----------



## imjayowen (Mar 9, 2009)

This guy says it better.
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/nocrankdiag/index.htm


----------



## DJMIKEMARTINI (Nov 15, 2010)

imjayowen said:


> This guy says it better.
> http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/nocrankdiag/index.htm


This is amazing, thank you so much for linking this for me. I can finaly stop banging my head with this car... (at least for this problem)...

Thanks Again...


----------

